# Favorite El Primero model?



## Jim44

I’m interested in your opinions- what is your favorite EP model and why?

Bonus question: what do you think (or hope) Zenith will do for the 50th anniversary in 2019? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak

There can be only one! Edit: modern that is. Edit edit: most prefer the other dial layout.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## probep

Why? Because I like them!


----------



## EnderW

EP 1969 38mm is my fave.

As far as 2019... well likely new Defy Lab going mainstream - 50 years after initial EP. Maybe EP tricolor powered by Cal 21. Or maybe EP Tricolor with cursive writing and all the details of original dial. But I think JCB will take the brand forward, rather than rehashing history


----------



## djlotto

My preferred model is A386


----------



## carlhaluss

El Primero 38mm, with original 1969 case. This is the updated model, with slightly different subdial configuration. I find both the previous model and newer one equally as appealing. I love smaller size watches, and this is one of the smallest chronographs you can get. I love the overall finishing and the colour scheme of dial/subdials. The leather strap is excellent quality as well:










I haven't given any thought yet to the 50th Anniversary, as I really like their model lineup as it is. For a dressier watch, it is pretty hard to beat the new Elite Classic 39mm models - all of them, stainless steel or precious metal - for craftsmanship, accuracy and value. While I already have a great little watch collection, I could live quite happily with an El Primero 38mm chronograph, and a red gold Elite Classic 39mm. That would pretty much cover all my wants and needs, and there are not many watch manufacturers, except for Rolex, I can say that about!


----------



## carlhaluss

probep said:


> View attachment 12646299
> 
> 
> View attachment 12646301
> 
> 
> Why? Because I like them!


I love that Type 20 Chronograph Extra Special. I had the Type 20 Extra Special non-chronograph version in bronze. If I had gotten the Chrono, I would still probably own it. For me, even though I could not see the movement, and as silly as it may sound, the Elite movement is just far too small and inappropriate for a watch of this type and size. I realize that it is a quality movement, but IMO better suited for smaller, dressier watches. But that's just me and my taste. I am still kicking myself for not getting the chronograph. Even with the subdials, I find it a very simple and elegant design. And the subdials do not intrude on any of the beautiful arabics.


----------



## Fantasio

I was born in 1969 like El Primero, and I looked for a A386 for my 40th birthday. They were so pricey that I went for the next best option.



djlotto said:


> My preferred model is A386


----------



## vincesf

My favorite El Primero, the 38mm Open.


----------



## djlotto

vincesf said:


> My favorite El Primero, the 38mm Open.


Real beauty


----------



## StephenCanale

I might get banned (or mocked) for posting this here, but the Concord Impresario is my favorite.

I love the dial, the indices, the triple calendar, sub-dials, the unique lugs and the coin-edge case and am also partial to the lower profile rectangle pushers as well.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

I won't ban you but I'll raise you this one:









My favourite model - the main reason being the obvious one: I own it! If I didn't have that one and should choose another, I believe that I'd go for the original Ref. A386. OK, so the new dial layout 38mm Original 1969 is nearly as good but nothing beats the original.

Failing those, I rather like the mango dial Rainbow EP, the Pilot Big Date, my watch with guilloche dial (i.e. the later version) or some others. All mainly El Primeros. Of the non EPs, I like the gold chronometres with Cal. 135 or Cal. 71 from the fifties, the dauphine handed, tachymetric scale chronographs from the fifties (ever wondered why I got my ChronoMaster?!) or the old pocket watches. Plus plenty more from ever since Zenith started up.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Jim44

Hartmut Richter said:


> I won't ban you but I'll raise you this one:
> 
> View attachment 12709819
> 
> 
> My favourite model - the main reason being the obvious one: I own it! If I didn't have that one and should choose another, I believe that I'd go for the original Ref. A386. OK, so the new dial layout 38mm Original 1969 is nearly as good but nothing beats the original.
> 
> Failing those, I rather like the mango dial Rainbow EP, the Pilot Big Date, my watch with guilloche dial (i.e. the later version) or some others. All mainly El Primeros. Of the non EPs, I like the gold chronometres with Cal. 135 or Cal. 71 from the fifties, the dauphine handed, tachymetric scale chronographs from the fifties (ever wondered why I got my ChronoMaster?!) or the old pocket watches. Plus plenty more from ever since Zenith started up.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


That's a beaut Hartmut

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpaler

My first and favorite EP, though i have to say that I am liking the 1969 quite a bit, who says you have to have just one?


----------



## vincesf

Let me do this correctly this time as I forgot to mention what I believe Zenith will do for the El Primero 50th Anniversary. I would guess that Zenith will not waste the occasion with just one release. We will probably see several releases, some retro as pictured for the 40th Anniversary with El Primero in script and the outer counter found on the A386, and some avant grade to demonstrate the future of the brand. I personally would like to see a complete remake of the A386 with an open case back, as some of you would refer to as a "rehash", both in solid rose or white gold (probably a limited run to commemorate the golden anniversary) and of course, my favorite, steel. So yes, please rehash the 50th Anniversary and provide some additonal releases with a more modern flair, as I will be too senile for the 75th Anniversary and food for worms for the 100th. 

Of course, pictured again is my favorite, just consider it a "rehash" of my previous post


----------



## hi_bri

I can't seem to part with this early Rainbow:









Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## Jim44

hi_bri said:


> I can't seem to part with this early Rainbow:
> 
> View attachment 12721311
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> -Brian


That's beautiful - is it 38mm?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

1969 definitely.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hi_bri

Jim44 said:


> That's beautiful - is it 38mm?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just noticed your question.

It's model 15/02-0470-400 which is about 39mm excluding crown. Pretty much standard size for the Rainbow's of the 90s.

-Brian


----------



## Jim44

hi_bri said:


> Just noticed your question.
> 
> It's model 15/02-0470-400 which is about 39mm excluding crown. Pretty much standard size for the Rainbow's of the 90s.
> 
> -Brian


Nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP

Like many other posters here I fell in love with Zenith when I saw the A386 and I now own the Original 1969 (with the old overlap).

However, if I were pressed to choose the Zenith design that I admire most I might choose the A3817.










My reasons:
- It's the "other original" tricolor Zenith. 
- I like the hands better than those of the A386. This applies both to the central minute and hour hands which seem better proportioned and more legible, as well as the blue running second hand. 
- The pyramid shaped 5th of a second markers have a lot of character. 
- The rectangular shield shaped case is characteristic of Zenith.

I'm almost certain that I'll never own one, but I'd say that it's my favorite Zenith model.


----------



## numbernine




----------



## aball

Here is my baby....Grande Date 45mm


----------



## Jim44

aball said:


> Here is my baby....Grande Date 45mm
> 
> View attachment 12750271


I really like that model, but it's too big for my wrist. I'd buy it in a New York minute if it came in 42mm or less

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster

It's my first Zenith -- a new arrival, and my current favorite...;-)


----------



## aball

This model is now discontinued but it would work for you - Open Power Reserve in 42 mm:








Here is a current option for you as well: El Primero Open 42mm. Comes in several color combinations, with this one being my favorite:










Jim44 said:


> I really like that model, but it's too big for my wrist. I'd buy it in a New York minute if it came in 42mm or less
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dawalsh13

numbernine said:


> View attachment 12735303


which model is that? Gorgeous watch.


----------



## numbernine

dawalsh13 said:


> which model is that? Gorgeous watch.


Thanks, mate! It's the EP 1969 38mm Chronomaster.

http://topperjewelers.com/watches/zenith/03.2150.400_69.C713

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mumblypeg

*Jazzmaster: *My all time favorite, too (dial overlap & date window placement). Just wish my wrist could handle the size....I'll need to stick with 38 on these, if I get one.


----------



## franco60

It's my 1969. I do have a Zenith Captain Chronometre on the way.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lilbrief35

Awesome thread , great shots.


----------



## mo11

I've had mine since 2005 and I still enjoy it to this date...!


----------



## dantan

Because it's sporty and casual and almost dressy, all at the same time!


----------



## Hartmut Richter

I think that the Nataf "Defy" range had a lot of potential but somewhat wasted it. What bothers me on that one most is that the hands are lumed but the dial is free of it. For a rugged, waterproof "tool" watch, that's a bit feeble. The "Xtreme" range was even worse: the dial lacked a minuterie over a large portion on the left side, making timing of precise intervals impossible. But some of them are quite nice looking watches if you need a "butch" timepiece.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Jim44

I’m hoping for some new EP options from Zenith in the next year or two. Personally I like the 38mm size, which also has the benefit that the movement actually fits the case. That said I don’t personally need a see-through caseback.

I also would like something where there are hash marks between the seconds, and where they go around the entire dial (not blocked by date and/or screws in the “open” dials), and also subdials where the scales are not partially blocked. You know, at least pretend like I might actually use the chronograph once in a while.

Would be nice if it were a flyback model too, and one with neither Arabic nor Roman numerals.

Perhaps a bi-directional bezel, would depend on how it looks. A somewhat dressier look would be fine too.

Oh, and since I’m dreaming here, how about a nice dark blue dial?

To be clear, I like a lot of the models that don’t meet these specs, and I would be thrilled to own almost any of them. I am just hoping for something “perfect”

There are also some existing models that come very close to these specs, but not quite, as far as I can tell.

Also, one last thing, it seems to me it would be nice for Zenith to do something forward-looking with the EP for the fiftieth anniversary in 2019, not simply another vintage reproduction.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

Would it be too much to ask for a 36mm Zenith El Primero with no date feature, with a great stainless steel bracelet, and 100m water resistance?


----------



## treiz1337

Mine would have to be the 38mm tri-color. The Zenith Chronomaster El Primero Original 1969. The blue or grey dial with 3 color sub are nice too.


----------



## Mystiqz

this is one of my favorites from Zenith


----------



## RUSKI

This one


----------



## Jim44

RUSKI said:


> This one
> View attachment 12828037


I was wondering when someone would post this, have always wanted to see one in person

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AltiTudor

My favorite...


----------



## Carrera997

I'm biased. 18k rose gold 42mm Chronomaster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacotom

these are all so beautiful! Hard to pick a favorite!


----------



## ushak gmt

my EP is HW, do you like it?


----------



## smmht

current lineup would be heritage 146 and/or the 38mm tricolor. Would like to pick one up when I see a good price


----------



## mikeo

RE: Stephan--I love the dial, the indices, the triple calendar, sub-dials, the unique lugs and the coin-edge case and am also partial to the lower profile rectangle pushers as well.








I agree--stunning triple date chrono in 18k! 
Zenith Caliber 411. 
Please post a pic to show the side details of the case


----------



## mikeo

Please let me add mine


----------



## BostonWatcher




----------



## dwaym0

I'm a fan of the Chronomaster Skeleton in all black... Would post pic if I had one but I haven't pulled the trigger on one yet.


----------



## vincesf

vincesf said:


> My favorite El Primero, the 38mm Open.


I have seen one minor variation on the Zenith El Primero 38mm Open, with and without a red arrow, just to the outsuide of the date aperture. Does anyone know if the red arrow has been discontinued or whether it is the latest version, or whether Zenith is making both versions (with and without the red arrow) at the same time? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Well, I haven't really paid that much attention to this model (it's not my style). On the one hand, noone has pointed it out so far so it seems to be a new feature. On the other hand, the current Zenith website shows a picture of one without the arrow. I can only presume that it's a new feature and that the Zenith website is - sadly - not up to date. But I could equally well be wrong.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## dwaym0

I don't own one yet, but I'm looking to get into a Chronomaster Skeleton Black Edition, 45mm. I've been eyeing it for awhile.


----------



## StephenCanale

mikeo said:


> I agree--stunning triple date chrono in 18k!
> Zenith Caliber 411.
> Please post a pic to show the side details of the case


Sorry so late, just noticed your reply/request today!























And there's the full 18K Bracelet as well...


----------



## mumblypeg

My favorite is the current (and only) one that I own....


----------



## georges zaslavsky

My trio even though I want badly an espada moonphase and an a 384


----------



## WatchEnthusiast

mumblypeg said:


> View attachment 13020569
> My favorite is the current (and only) one that I own....


What is the model number for this Zenith? I really like it!


----------



## bikehomero

I think it's a 02.2310.400 De Luca 1 last series with screw-in crown and pushers.


----------



## bikehomero

Have some problems, tried to edit and doubleposted, reported and now the picture ist gone. Sorry i'm new...here is the picture:


----------



## vindicate

I personally think the open heart ones are the best, I've only exclusively owned those.


----------



## WatchEnthusiast

bikehomero said:


> I think it's a 02.2310.400 De Luca 1 last series with screw-in crown and pushers.


Thank you. A really cool watch!


----------



## caesarmascetti

these two one vintage one modern


----------



## bluedialer

There's so much history in this thread. What a great movement.


----------



## gunner




----------



## Triggers Broom

Oh that's easy.

image ru


----------



## ArticMan

Unfortunately this one is still in the shop and that is only becouse of the price. Maybe some day. Stratos striking 10th in a background however, is mine .


----------



## aball

I have the black Grande Date and I'm totally in love with it. It has a "specialness" that I don't see in most of the other models, especially from the latest.... And it works flawlessly at all times - it's one of my most-worn watches.


----------



## 08crd

I guess I'm showing my age, but I just love the simplicity, and 1960's overture.


----------



## Stigmata

mk1 Deluca is all I have for now!








Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Just.marking.time

caesarmascetti said:


> these two one vintage one modern


What model is the top one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartmut Richter

That should be the modern reissue of the A. Cairelli "Chronometro Tipo".

Hartmut Richter


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

vincesf said:


> My favorite El Primero, the 38mm Open.


Or this one


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

Hartmut Richter said:


> I won't ban you but I'll raise you this one:
> 
> View attachment 12709819
> 
> 
> My favourite model - the main reason being the obvious one: I own it! If I didn't have that one and should choose another, I believe that I'd go for the original Ref. A386. OK, so the new dial layout 38mm Original 1969 is nearly as good but nothing beats the original.
> 
> Failing those, I rather like the mango dial Rainbow EP, the Pilot Big Date, my watch with guilloche dial (i.e. the later version) or some others. All mainly El Primeros. Of the non EPs, I like the gold chronometres with Cal. 135 or Cal. 71 from the fifties, the dauphine handed, tachymetric scale chronographs from the fifties (ever wondered why I got my ChronoMaster?!) or the old pocket watches. Plus plenty more from ever since Zenith started up.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


I own the same model and love it! I too also want a 'mango rainbo', but I'm currently on the market for a rainbow flyback, in tritium, with box / papers.


----------



## Stoner1974

This one, the tri color chrono, and the heritage chronos are the ones I like, but this is the only I own.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonWatcher

I posted my favorite here in March, and didn't own it, but just picked up a pre loved version a couple days ago. I'm very much digging it.


----------



## sailon01

I really kind of like the Espada. I'm not much of a chronograph guy so I like the simplicity of the Espada.


----------



## Baric

My favorite Zenith, gets more wrist time than any other watch in my collection...

Zenith El Primero 36'000 VpH Charles Vermot Limited Edition


----------



## Sabeking

sailon01 said:


> I really kind of like the Espada. I'm not much of a chronograph guy so I like the simplicity of the Espada.
> View attachment 13204811


I've always liked the Espada. One of my all time favorites... would love to have the white faced one...


----------

